# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  آموزش رایگان لاراول در قالب پروژه راه اندازی وب سایت فروشگاه فایل

## ghiamat

دوستان سلام. 

در کانالی به نام "آموزش آنلاین" در حال ارسال ویدیوی  آموزشی در خصوص فریم ورک لاراول هستم.
جهت دریافت ویدیوها میتونید به کانال بنده مراجعه کنید. روی لینک زیر کلیک کنید


https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEHdLt_2tqLWcDnrsw

و یا روی لینک زیر کلیک کنید

https://t.me/amuzeshonline

ویدیو ها رایگان هست و نیاز به پرداخت هزینه نیست.
به زودی دوره های جدید هم ارسال میشه

----------


## behzadamin12

این که رایگانه خیلی جالبه اما بهتره از سایتهای وردپرسی *آموزش لاراول* رو نخریم
و از سایتهایی که با خود لاراول بالا میاند استفاده کنیم
بنظرم حتما یکبار این آموزش رو مشاهده کنید
https://jobteam.ir/Course/178-Larave...g-online-store

----------

